# Floppy disk recovery



## Hornpipe2 (Dec 15, 2010)

I've got some floppy disks that I'm trying to recover data off of.  They are 10+ years old and, no surprise, some have errors making them unmountable.


```
greg-kennedy# mount -t msdosfs /dev/fd0 /floppy
mount_msdosfs: /dev/fd0: Input/output error
greg-kennedy# dd if=/dev/fd0 of=disk.img
dd: /dev/fd0: Input/output error
5+0 records in
5+0 records out
2560 bytes transferred in 2.260978 secs (1132 bytes/sec)
```

Is there any sort of floppy drive data recovery tool that is more heavy-duty than what I'm using here?  This one at least let me dd 5 blocks off the disk before dying - some don't even allow that, where dd throws a "could not open root block" error.


----------



## Hornpipe2 (Dec 15, 2010)

Never mind: I found the tool "ddrescue" in sysutils which does a great job of getting data off the disk, now I just need a file cutter that can look for the file type I'm after.  It even works on the bad root block disk.


----------

